# Brake squeal



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

The front brakes on my 2007 Eos squeals like a pig when its cold. Initially it would happen between 45 and 50 degrees F. Now its happening below 70 degrees F. After a mile or so of driving it disappears. 
Does anyone else have this problem. The dealer said its due to condensation but that's neither here nor there.











_Modified by liquid stereo at 12:26 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## Fixer66 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Brake squeal (liquid stereo)*

I have noticed the exact same thing. My local dealer said the exact same thing. It is quite annoying and it didnt seem to happen the first year and a half I had the Eos but it is quite annoying.


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Brake squeal (liquid stereo)*

I have been having the SAME problem with my 2007 EOS. It started when the car was about 1.5 years old. Usually first thing in the morning, so i assumed it was condensation as well. but it has gotten worse. My family tells me to take the car in, but the brakes hold fine.
I will be taking the car in for a 20K service in the next week or so, So i will let the dealer tell me it is nothing, just like they do with the mirrors that won't open up about 1/2 of the time or the VOKL bluetooth that only connects 1/2 of the time.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Brake squeal (jmg3637)*

I think you should take it in. I'm bringing mine back.
I'm sure that if I were out of the warranty period and asked them to fix it, they would take my money.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Brake squeal (liquid stereo)*

The squeal is from the rear on mine. Started about a year ago. Only the first application of the brakes in the mornings. Could be condensation but that doesn't explain why it started only a year ago for me. Perhaps it's brake dust and condensation?


_Modified by solarflare at 2:33 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

Mine did the same thing before I had the rear brakes replaced at 30k miles. It stopped after that.


----------



## burleyjj (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Brake squeal (liquid stereo)*

I have the same problem on my 2008. I have about 38k miles on them, but they seem to be working just fine. It appears to go away after driving for a short period of time, so I thought it had to do with dust or condensation. Even though my car is under full warranty for 50k miles I am sure its not covered under warranty due to wear and tear. Just curious anyone know what it costs to replace the brake pads?


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Brake squeal (burleyjj)*

Yep. Its not covered. I don't understand why. Its not that the pads need replacing.

_Quote, originally posted by *burleyjj* »_I have the same problem on my 2008. I have about 38k miles on them, but they seem to be working just fine. It appears to go away after driving for a short period of time, so I thought it had to do with dust or condensation. Even though my car is under full warranty for 50k miles I am sure its not covered under warranty due to wear and tear. Just curious anyone know what it costs to replace the brake pads?


----------



## Grobb99jetta (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Brake squeal (liquid stereo)*

26K miles and the rear pads are shot, putting it in monday for pads, and rotors.tech said that the new golf,jetta & EOS, rear pads wear out around 30K.


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Brake squeal (Grobb99jetta)*

Dealer told me that it was due to metallic content of brake pads. Maybe the metallic portion oxidizes quickly when parked.
I try and ignore it.


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Brake squeal (Grinder)*

I took my car in for the 20k tune up.
they told me that I only had about 10% of my brakes left so i replaced them.
The squeal went away when the brakes were replaced, but 21k seems a little quick


----------

